
Ask HN: What Are Your Thoughts on Pre-Employment Testing? - employblue
Hi All!<p>Finding quality employees is difficult. The standard interview process is tedious, time consuming, and we have found ourselves spending hours interviewing bad candidates. We think all this time could be better spent, so why not test job candidates before you meet them over the phone&#x2F;video&#x2F;in-person? We searched for a solution online, but none fit our needs. They were all pre-packaged employment tests and weren&#x27;t specific to the job requirements.<p>Recognizing this problem, we created https:&#x2F;&#x2F;employblue.com, a DIY pre-employment testing platform to help teams save personal and company time. What do you think? Anyone think this is useful or helpful?
======
verdverm
If you cannot have an initial call with me before a hands off technical
screening, I don't want to work for you.

I've heard successful hiring practices take around 20% of your time.

~~~
cimmanom
This. Recruiting the candidates we want is much more difficult in a tight job
market than screening for the technical skills to do the job is.

What’s actually difficult to screen for is attitude. The person who can find a
way to consistently solve for that without insulting or playing mind games
with candidates is going to be a gazillionaire.

